

Mars Lander Succumbs to Winter - karthikv
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/11/science/space/11mars.html?_r=1&hp&oref=slogin

======
tc7
It makes me feel happily small inside to think that we can successfully send
an 800lb machine tens of millions of miles to Mars and have it dig stuff, and
send back pictures.

I have no real basis for understanding the complexity involved, and I tend to
take this stuff for granted, but whenever I do stop and think about it, it's
pretty amazing.

Of course, they started all this space stuff before I was born (1986?). That's
extra-crazy, since to my mind, 1986 technology sucked.

